# Corsair h110 in Aerocool Xpredator Gehäuse



## unique787 (16. Januar 2014)

*Corsair h110 in Aerocool Xpredator Gehäuse*

Moin Leutz,

Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen im Einbau einer Corsair H110 Wasserkühlung in ein Aerocool Xpredator Gehäuse gemacht??

ich bitte um Hilfe 

LG


----------



## Jonnymcmod (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair h110 in Aerocool Xpredator Gehäuse*

So wie es bei denen aussieht sollte es locker passen 
NZXT Phantom VS AeroCool xPredator (Black)


----------



## Fearofdeath (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Corsair h110 in Aerocool Xpredator Gehäuse*

was für nen aerocool xpredator haste denn? atx, midi, bigtower?
also die h100i von corsair paste in meinen aerocool xpredator evil black bigtower problemlos rein


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Februar 2014)

Hab nen x3 und bei mir passt die thermaltake water 3.0 extreme locker rein.


----------



## Nfsman (17. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair h110 in Aerocool Xpredator Gehäuse*

@skyhigh5 Echt?Ich hab auch nen X3 und bin am überlegen ob ich mir ne Kompakt Wakü kaufen soll.
Hast du das ganze Ding dann innen oder irgendwas aussen unter den Lüftungslamellen?Wenn ich mir das so anschaue sieht das irgendwie ziemlich eng aus.
Und du hast keine Probleme mit dem Mainboard oder sonstigem?
Wär cool wenn du mal ein Bild schicken könntest oder so.


----------

